# Ramp bowls



## Chewbecca (Jul 15, 2009)

What do you all use?

And what size?

Links, please?
I'm thinking about getting Stagger a ramp bowl of sorts for his water bowl, and I'd like opinions one which ones you all like best.

Thanks.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 15, 2009)

I use the Groovy Jacuzzi. It's stair not a ramp but the only thing out of about 6 that worked for my hatchling! He couldn't get in and out of the ramp bowl due to his short legs and the slipperiness. Petco will let you try them out and return them with packaging and receipt, by the way. It's a lot of trial and error for some people. There are only about 2-3 brands of ramp bowls that I know of so it could come down to availability. The variance is in size and color. I would get the largest your enclosure and tort can accommodate as they are expensive. Also, the torts like to get completely in them and be able to turn around so you need larger than you may think.


----------



## terryo (Jul 15, 2009)

I use a big round clay saucer that you put under a plant for the indoor enclosure for Pio, and little pond that I bought at Home Depot for the outside one, and for Chewy, my little Eastern Boxie I have a paint tray. The Pant tray is good as it is sloped so it is very easy for him to get in and out.
This is the paint tray:






This is the clay saucer..He has a much bigger one now.




I used to use this one, but Pio had a hard time getting in and out of it for some reason.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's my dish! Never saw Trevor in the water until I got it and now he self soaks daily. It's the XL size and my tort was about 2.5 inches at that time. $25


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 15, 2009)

Ive always used plant saucers too. Cheap and easy, But someone did give me a really shallow dish made by zoomed, it worked good for my leopards.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

Terry,
I use a REAL tiny plant saucer for him now, but since I don't use substrate on the side where his water is, I don't have anything to burrow the bottom into, so it's too high for him to make it into. He can make it out, but making it in is proving rather difficult.

I need to go use a free coupon for Wax worms at Petco anyway...maybe I'll go have a look.


----------



## terryo (Jul 16, 2009)

Chewbecca said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Terry,
> I use a REAL tiny plant saucer for him now, but since I don't use substrate on the side where his water is, I don't have anything to burrow the bottom into, so it's too high for him to make it into. He can make it out, but making it in is proving rather difficult.
> ...



When Pio was small I used a much smaller plant saucer, and I put moss around it so he could get in and out. It always stayed pretty clean because he had to go through the moss to get into the water, and it gave him some traction to grab on to when he got out. I still use moss in the outdoor pen around the water dish. 
Awww...here's "baby Pio's" water dish with the moss....


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 16, 2009)

Terry, what type of moss/stepables do you use?


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 16, 2009)

I decided to try out the groovy Jacuzzi dish in a medium.
I got worried about the height of the bowl, so I went with the medium.
If he is too big for it, and cannot turn around comfortably, I'm out a whole $6.
I can always order the next bigger size.
I also got some terrace dish in small for his food.

Has anyone tried one of these before?

If so, let me know how it worked.
I'll remove the last tile in his enclosure so that I can place the bowl there since I don't use a loose substrate in the part of his cage the bowl will be (yet).


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 16, 2009)

I am always amused by how we each get different results using the same items.  Like Pio not liking the ramp water bowl, my littlest redfood loves.

I usually just go with plant saqucers myself, such a wider variety of sizes, depths, and types of edges....and usually cheaper too.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll have to snap a shot of Stagger in his planter water bowl so you all can see how it's a tad too high for him to get into on his own.
And it's REALLY small.
He fits in it perfectly, but it's just too high.


----------

